# Gouramis With White Swollen Mouth



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Having some problems with a dwarf gouramis I purchased 2 or 3 days ago. Around it's mouth it seems a little swollen and encrusted, not really fuzzy. Don't see it on any other parts of his body. His coloration actually still looks nice. He seems a little slow and not so interested in food, though I did get him to eat up some freeze dried brine shrimp tonight. Any help on what this could be and how to treat it would be appreciated. My tank parameters are fine. I can try and get a pic tomorrow, he was hiding in the salvinia and I didn't have no luck with a good pick of his mouth.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Defintely get a pic...I'm not good at fish problems, but anyone who is will likely want to see a picture of the symptoms.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well too late he died, must have been a diseased fish from the store.


----------

